# Lost Werner Guide Stick, Arkansas River



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Ouch the guide swam and lost his paddle?


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Beer fine


----------



## urbeautiful (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for those stunningly productive contributions to the conversation. Y'all must not be running any fun stuff if you have so much free time on your hands. Go boating.


----------

